# How do you make a mushroom house?



## itslindsay (Feb 10, 2010)

I've been wanting to make one of those cute mushroom houses for my hedgie but i have no idea where to begin.

I need steps or something... help?


----------



## ILOVElily (Dec 5, 2009)

TheSmilingToast was kind enough to make a wonderful tutorial  It's sooo well explained, even I, (who am not the best with sewing) managed to make one :mrgreen: 
Here is the link...
viewtopic.php?f=8&t=4855


----------



## itslindsay (Feb 10, 2010)

Awesoommee!! I cant waaaiiiittt. so cute! haha.

thanks. :]


----------

